# Fountain of Youth!



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

This summer we have a normal 98F degrees with 80% relative humidity as daily weather so i'm seeing my leo out more than i would on a rainy/hailstone season.

Without further ado; this is my one and only boy, Denver, proving that his water bowl is more than just his drinking station.

Spa & Sauna:










A comfy water bed:



















As well as a functional toilet:










Wanna sip? Cheers! =)


----------



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

He's really cute, I love his face.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Latrine said:


> He's really cute, I love his face.


Yeah it's one of a kind


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Love it! He is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

Awww! So cute. my sister loves these. She is an expert on all reptiles.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Nikkinak44 said:


> Awww! So cute. my sister loves these. She is an expert on all reptiles.





hlsiefken said:


> Love it! He is BEAUTIFUL!


Thanks! I like your petunia too


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Nikkinak44 said:


> Awww! So cute. my sister loves these. She is an expert on all reptiles.


Haha! Does your sister frequent forums for reptiles? I might know her from somewhere


----------

